# Model Car Contest August 19th Gilmore Car Museum



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

This is worth posting well in advance, in case someone wants to build a car for our theme award.

2006 Rods in Miniature Saturday, August 19th 
Rod Benders Elvis Memorial Run Car Show, Gilmore Car Museum Hickory Corners Michigan (just north of Kalamazoo).

This is our 10th year for the model contest and 21st for the car show. This years theme is George Barris, Ed Roth and Tom Daniel show cars.

Classes include youth 16 and under, box stock with directions, competition, street machine, pre 49 hot rods, customs and low riders, curbside, trucks and commercial vehicles, scratch built excellence, diorama and peoples choice. 

This years sponsors include Arnies Auto Glass Center and Auto Trim Design. 

Other events with the show include Elvis impersonator, Elvis impersonator contest ($250 to win! Sponsored by The Mortgage Company!), muffler wrap and kids games.


If you would like me to e-mail or snail mail a flyer PM me!

-- Elliot


----------

